# Home Court Advantage = 2nd CDX Leg!



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool! Congrats! And -- whew! 
Good job!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congradulations!! Awesome job!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! Were you totally a nervous wreck during stays? I know I am!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Quiz. Congrats to you too, Steph.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Woohoo! You rule!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Congrats! Were you totally a nervous wreck during stays? I know I am!


You know what, I was actually really calm! I think it was b/c so many other people with me behind the blind were freaking out! I was like, "DUDE -- y'all have to CHILL OUT!!!"


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Quiz-Man! Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Surprised and happy to read this! Way to go Quiz!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay Quiz! He just wants all his peeps to be able to see when he does a good job ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yahooo, way to go! And talk about getting that second leg in STYLE besides!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo ! Congratulations on a hard won, well deserved Q


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Way to go Quiz!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good job!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Quiz and Stephanie! Great score and all the winnings to go with it. I am sure you will have him ready to show again in no time!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Quiz!!! Congratulations!!
I agree being on home turf surrounded by his peeps did the trick. What a great way to wrap up the year!

Were were there both days and except for the cold had a blast; we got 2 RAE legs.
Your club put on a great trial, I think you should do 2 a year! :--big_grin:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Way to go Quiz and Stephanie!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good job Quiz!!! Are there any pics or videos you can share with us? Love to see some with him and the ribbons! 

May I suggest you reading "Remembering To Breathe" by Willard Bailey..it may help you out.

I might add that (not to brag!) I am never nervous during sit/stays out of sight..I know my dog knows what a REAL sit means...and I am confident with her.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Way to go Quiz!!!! What a Gooood boyyy!! :nchuck:


----------

